# Path Tool - Stroke Path - Simultate Pressure. Wie Ort der dicksten Stärke bestimmen?



## Jasi (17. Dezember 2005)

Also, Ich finde keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit bei der ich, wenn Stroke Patch+Simultate Pressure ausgewählt sind, bestimmen kann wo die stärkste Stelle ist. 

Der macht die immer mittig. Wie kann ich sagen, dass die stärkste Stelle links sein soll? Einen Ankerpunkt verschieben bringt nichts. Auch nicht besonders viele an der linken Seite zu machen. Ich hab sicher nur eine Auswahlmöglichkeit übersehen. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. 

Jasi 

PS.: In anderen Beiträgen wurde nur erklärt wie man überhaupt Paths erstellt. Diese spezielle Frage wurde jedoch nicht gestellt, daher ein neuer Thread. 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## McAce (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte auch schon mal nach der Funktion gesucht und soweit ich meinen
Recherchen glauben kann ist das nicht möglich.
Du wirst da wohl deine Form komplett von Hand zeichnen müßen. 

McAce


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Path Tool - Stroke Path - Simultate Pressure. Wie Ort der dicksten Stärke bestimm*

Stelle mal die Steuerung in der Brushengine auf "Verblassen" ... ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es das ist, was du möchtest.  

/edit

Achja, schließt sich "simultaner Druck" und "links die stärkste Stelle" nicht irgendwie aus?


----------



## Jasi (17. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Path Tool - Stroke Path - Simultate Pressure. Wie Ort der dicksten Stärke bestimm*

Hallo radde`.

Genau das suche ich. Ich habe ein englischsprachiges Photoshop. Meinst du im Mode: Dissolve? Das ist direkt das Zweite nach 'Normal'. 

Ich habe es ausprobiert, aber weder mit, noch ohne 'Simultate Pressure' kommt ein Ergebnis dabei raus, das deiner angehängten Grafik gleicht. 

Habe ich etwas übersehen?


Jasi


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Path Tool - Stroke Path - Simultate Pressure. Wie Ort der dicksten Stärke bestimm*

Ich habe dir mal meine Einstellungen angehangen. Mit Sicherheit musst du bei dir die "Stufen für die Abnahme der Größe einstellen".


----------



## Jasi (17. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Path Tool - Stroke Path - Simultate Pressure. Wie Ort der dicksten Stärke bestimm*

Es ist mir zwar mitlerweile peinlich, aber kannst du mir den Pfad angeben wie ich in diese Einstellung komme?  Nach dem Schema:  Datei/Neu/..... 

Ich finde die Werkzeugspitzen schon nicht. Die Spitzen für den Pinsel finde ich zwar, aber dort lassen sich keine weiteren Einstellungen machen.  

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe. 
Jasi


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Path Tool - Stroke Path - Simultate Pressure. Wie Ort der dicksten Stärke bestimm*

Ganz rechts findest du neben dem "Dateibrowser" den Reiter "Werkzeugspitzen". Sollte dieser nicht vorhanden sein, einfach auf "Fenster" > "Werkzeugspitzen" gehen.

Schönen Sonntag


----------

